# DEWA landlord/owner account deposit



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

It is a given that we (whoever is occupying) need to put down a security deposit for DEWA connection at the time of application, but does the landlord/owner also need to put down an "additional" deposit? It's only one connection for one villa, why do they require TWO deposits? Note that in between tenants, the connection is completely cut off. 

Help me make sense of the logic here.....

Cheers!


----------



## firth (Jul 7, 2012)

They do need to now its a new regulation.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

earthworm88 said:


> Help me make sense of the logic here.....
> 
> Cheers!


Don't even try and apply logic here when dealing with the bureaucratic public service.........you'll just frustrate yourself. Best to just suck it up, move on and keep your sanity.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Jager said:


> Don't even try and apply logic here when dealing with the bureaucratic public service.........you'll just frustrate yourself. Best to just suck it up, move on and keep your sanity.


I should have known that by now right...but once in a while, my sanity returns! The moral of the story is NEVER ask DEWA for a refund lol As Firth mentioned, it is a "new regulation", therefore the only thing left for me to do is kow tow......hard enough to lose my sanity once more! 

Thanks all for replying 

Cheers!


----------

